# New for 2012- sd card slot with the usb and aux inputs?



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe the SD card slot is only for cars with the navigation system. The cars without nav have an auxiliary input and a USB port. Also, it's only the 2012's with nav that get the SD card slot, the nav system was entirely different for 2011.


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea let us know. I just checked my 2012 LT and it won't fit a regular SD card, maybe a micro ??

BTW there's a typo in the owner's manual right when it talks about the SD card. Also the image they have depicting the USB/AUX/SD is reversed..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I could get a 16gb card and put all my music on it and just leave it in the car. No more messing with my Zune.


You could do the same thing with a 16GB USB drive. The 2011 system stated that there was a 10,000 title limit via the USB port. What does the 2012 manual say. Not that I have more than 10,000 songs to load up.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

The manual still says 10,000 songs. I actually have more then that. LOL 

Well, even though the 2012 manual mentions a sd card slot there doesn't appear to be one. There was a small gap between the usb port that I thought may be a slot for a micro sd card but it wasn't. Maybe the later 2012 models will have it. I have seen pictures of the 2012 Nav system and the sd card slot was on the actual radio, so I do think this is different then that.


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

*USB port...*

Just as a little aside here, could someone tell me what music formats you can uses with a USB flash drive? Will the stereo system only read mp3 files? What about WMA or AAC? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

robert4380 said:


> Just as a little aside here, could someone tell me what music formats you can uses with a USB flash drive? Will the stereo system only read mp3 files? What about WMA or AAC? Just curious. Thanks!


It does read AAC, at least using the USB with my iPhone...Not sure about WMA..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

robert4380 said:


> Just as a little aside here, could someone tell me what music formats you can uses with a USB flash drive? Will the stereo system only read mp3 files? What about WMA or AAC? Just curious. Thanks!


According to page 7-21 of the '11 Owner's Manual, the USB flash drive port will only play back MP3 and WMA formats from a flash drive. I don't know if things changed for '12 models. There was a discussion here earlier on this subject and certain flash drives did not work with the radio. Not sure if consensus was reached on which ones, but it also would only read drives that had been formatted in FAT32. Here's a link to a good thread on the subject. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2838-playing-music-usb-flash-drive.html

You can also use the search function at the top of the page to find other threads on the subject: "USB flash drive".

Jim


----------

